

Ask HN:what Technical requirements are needed for this visual presentation? - sushumna

Amazed to see the visual presentation by http://www.qwiki.com. Just wondering what technologies go behind in realizing this?? Please throw some light.<p>From Birthdate and death date, representing visual time scale is just awesome. chk http://www.qwiki.com/q/#!/Albert_Einstein
======
jayzee
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2131563>

~~~
sushumna
Thank you. That was an interesting article.

